# Site running slow?



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Anyone noticed the site is running mega slow?

All other website load fast just this one.

@vs-Admin are we still doing updates etc?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeap, started yesterday.

Freakin' frustrating

x


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup same here on 200+mb virgin broadband so I doubt its my connection, everything else loads in a flash


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Same here, switched from home network to 4G on my phone and it is running slow on both, although it seems better now.

Possibly more site traffic over the bank holiday.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Been very slow for the past two days for me.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

slow here also


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Back up to full speed again by the looks of it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah, started about 11pm for me, still slow now. Some threads refuse to load.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Getting this when I visit UKM on Firefox now

Web sites prove their identity via certificates.
Firefox does not trust this site because it uses a certificate that is not valid for www.uk-muscle.co.uk.

The certificate is only valid for the following names: abuse.vscope.cloud, allpar.com, backoffice.yojoe.com, bimmerfest.com, camaroowners.com, code.vscope.cloud, dev.speakev.com, dippy.org, directory.bimmerfest.com, ellipticalreviews.com, email.thesleepjudge.com, eventreg.bimmerfest.com, firearmstalk.com, forum.saxontheweb.net, forums.1911forum.com, forumservices.yojoe.com, garage.bimmerfest.com, gateway.verticalscope.com, guitarscanada.com, mattressi.com, mattressnova.com, overtdefense.com, photos.bimmerfest.com, piloteers.org, register.bimmerfest.com, s1.bimmerfest.com, saxontheweb.net, services.yojoe.com, sites-admin.verticalscope.com, sousvideguy.com, speakev.com, st1.biggamehunt.net, st2.biggamehunt.net, techsupportforum.com, tendermattress.com, theboxotruth.com, tirereviewsandmore.com, trifive.com, volkszone.co.uk, www.10thcivicforum.com, www.1911forum.com, www.300cforumz.com, www.355nation.net, www.allpar.com, www.biggamehunt.net, www.bimmerfest.com, www.camaroowners.com, www.challengerforumz.com, www.chargerforumz.com, www.chickenforum.com, www.clubxterra.org, www.dairygoatinfo.com, www.dippy.org, www.ellipticalreviews.com, www.firearmstalk.com, www.gohemi.com, www.guitarscanada.com, www.magnumforumz.com, www.midwest-horse.com, www.overtdefense.com, www.pigforum.com, www.saxontheweb.net, www.shootersforum.com, www.sleepaddicts.com, www.sleepbuffs.com, www.speakev.com, www.techsupportforum.com, www.tfb.tv, www.thegoatspot.net, www.thesleepjudge.com, www.trifive.com, www.verticalscope.com, www.volkszone.co.uk

Error code: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cypionate said:


> Getting this when I visit UKM on Firefox now
> 
> Web sites prove their identity via certificates.
> Firefox does not trust this site because it uses a certificate that is not valid for www.uk-muscle.co.uk.
> ...


 My I phone didn't want to let me on, saying website wasn't private.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> My I phone didn't want to let me on, saying website wasn't private.


 Yea the certificate is invalid so the browser isn't happy with it saying it is secure


----------

